# „Memento mortis“ sucht Dich! Horde|Kil’Jaeden



## FiNe (13. November 2007)

Hallo Zocker-Freunde,

die Horden-Gilde „Memento mortis“ auf Kil’Jeaden suchst noch aktive Member über Level 40. Uns gibt es seit 24.11.07 und sind momentan knapp 100 Member. Bei uns zählt in erster Linie der Spaß am Spiel und Freiheit der Interessen.

Wir haben derzeit eine Kara-Gruppe, gehen aber auch gern Instanzen, PVP und twinken.

Für nähere Infos bitte in unserem Forum www.mementomortis.de oder Ingame bei Wannabepunk, Saftschupse, Giftzwergin, Geronymo, Ezmeralda und Nozar.

Wir freuen uns auf euch!

LG die Wannabe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkgrey (18. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FiNe (27. November 2007)

/push

sind bereits über 100 Member.
Kara haben wir über die Hälfte down (Attumen, Moroes, Maid, Oper, Kurator, Schach).
Wir planen in den nächsten Wochen Zul'Aman und Gruul zu gehen.

bitte bewerben unter www.mementomortis.de

Danke


----------



## Geronymo (27. November 2007)

/push


----------



## Giftzwergin (27. November 2007)

/push




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geronymo (30. November 2007)

/push  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkgrey (1. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkgrey (2. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es geht Voran ... die ersten 25ger Raids stehen vor der Tür und es sind noch Plätze frei. Also GOGO


----------



## Giftzwergin (2. Dezember 2007)

yeah freu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

/push


----------



## FiNe (3. Dezember 2007)

heute schon ge/pushed?^^


----------



## Giftzwergin (4. Dezember 2007)

/push push push  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FiNe (6. Dezember 2007)

/push up


----------



## Geronymo (10. Dezember 2007)

/push again


----------



## FiNe (11. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 plüsch


----------



## Giftzwergin (11. Dezember 2007)

/push push 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geronymo (17. Dezember 2007)

/schieben


----------



## FiNe (23. Dezember 2007)

/push


----------



## Giftzwergin (29. Dezember 2007)

/drüüüühüüüück  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Istou (29. Dezember 2007)

Das nenne ich einfach nur peinlich und wenig professionel.


----------



## FiNe (7. Januar 2008)

Update

Wir sind derzeit ca. 150 Member auf 70 Accounts und schließen momentan Karazhan ab, aber werden noch weiter zum Spaß und wegen Nachzüglern dort hingehen. Wir starten gerade frisch Zul Aman (erster Boss bereits down) und Gruul (erster Raid diese Woche).


Suchen derzeit noch:
-	2-3 Heiler für Gruul-Raids
-	2-3 Priester (hauptsächlich Heal aber auch 1-2 Schatten)
-	2-3 Druiden in jeder Form
-	Evtl. 1-2 Magier 
-	Evtl. 1-2 Jäger 
-	Evtl. 1 Verstärker-Schami


Bitte bewerben unter www.mementomortis.de

Danke


----------



## FiNe (4. März 2008)

/Update

Wir suchen noch DRINGEND 1-2 Magier und weitere Fernkämpfer (Jäger, Eule oder Eleschami etc. - bitte keine Hexer oder Schattenpriester).

Desweiteren suchen wir noch einen Heilpriester oder Heildruiden.

Equipstand sollte auf Karaniveau oder besser sein. Wir raiden derzeit Gruul, SSC und Auge.

bitte bewerben unter www.mementomortis.de 

Vielen Dank


----------



## Geronymo (15. April 2008)

/push das update^^

aktuell suchen wir:

1 Hunter
1 Holypriest
1 Schurken

Equipstand sollte Kara/Gruul/heroic/Anfang SSC & Auge sein. Wir raiden zur Zeit 3 x die Woche (Montag, Dienstag und Donnerstag) 25er Instanzen. Unsere Raidzeiten sind von 19:30 Uhr - 22:30 Uhr. Wir suchen Leute, die den Aufwand für Raidinstanzen (Flask, Bufffood, manchmal auch Repkosten^^) nicht scheuen, die an o. g. Tagen Zeit haben und verlässlich sind. Wir bieten Euch eine angenehme Atmosphäre in einer netten Gilde sowie die Chance erfolgreich und mit Spass zu Raiden. Falls wir Euer Interesse geweckt haben oder Ihr noch Fragen habt /w einem der folgenden Chars: Saftschupse, Giftzwergin, Darkgrey, Geronymo oder bewerbt Euch direkt unter www.mementomortis.de

hf & cu


----------



## Geronymo (20. April 2008)

jetzt suchen wir "nur" noch 1 Holypriest

/push


----------

